# Medidor de Energia electrica



## antoniotenorio (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro talvez alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme en el diseño de un medidor de energia electrica, estoy utilizando un ADE7757 quisiera saber si existen mejores y si alguno ha maneja un ADE7753(comunicacion serial SPI)


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 31, 2007)

Ahora estoy trabajando ene se mismo proyecto con ese IC. Conozco como hacer la comunciacion serial eso no es problema lo que no etniendo exactamente como funciona el IC lei el datasheet y aun no lo hago, podrias explicarme? Si quieres ayuda con lo del Serial estoy a la orden


----------



## antoniotenorio (Sep 4, 2007)

He armado el circuito, lo tengo que porbar, estoy trabajando con un patron de medicion, todavia no he visto el serial, puesto que estaba probando con el ADE7757 que es monofasico. Segun lo que he leido el 7753 trabaja igual  con la diferencia que la calibracion y el ajuste se hace desde su puerto serial, ademas de utilizar un CT en vez de un shunt. en unos minutos mas lo coedctares con un circuito que he encontrado del 7756. 

No estoy muy avanzado con los chips pero ya he podido armar un medidor con el 7757 y trabaja de maravilla tiene una desviacion estandar de 0.5. Me gustaria saber que avances has tenido para trabajar juntos.


----------



## ibautista (Sep 12, 2007)

Saludos: 
antoniotenorio


Me gustaria ver el medidor que haz hecho con el Ade 7757, me gustaria hacerlo me puedes ayudar?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## redman (Feb 6, 2008)

hola antoniotenoriome gustaria que me colavoraras un poco en el manejo del 7757 lo nesecito es para un proyecto que tengo que entregar en la universisda si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradeseria de todo corazon
muchas gracias 
att redman


----------



## El_gocho (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola antoniotenorio!

Estoy trabajando con un ADE7758. Es muy parecido al 7753 pero trifásico. Estoy teniendo problemas al escribir en unos registros y la verdad no se que estoy haciendo mal. Tal vez haya alguna secuencia especifica para iniciar el chip. Te agradecería enormemente la ayuda, ya que la documentación(ejemplos) para estos dispositivos no es muy extensa y en la mayoria de los lugares que he buscado siempre comentan lo dificil que fue trabajar con el chip al comienzo. Seria genial si pudieras explicarme un poco como lograste configurarlo. 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ciri (Sep 17, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/137800/


----------



## swimmercol (Mar 3, 2009)

llevo unos meses trabajando con el ade7753, la comunicacion SPI esta resuelta e hice un programa ne labview que muestra el valor en tiempo real de todos los registros mas importantes, lo que no he podido es calibrar el chip para que  los valores de: energia activa, vrms, vpeak, irms  e ipeak sean los que realmente se estan presentando en el circuito. si alguien sabe como calibrar el chip le agradeceria.

alguna duda q yo pueda resolver  correo

saludes


----------



## El_gocho (Mar 4, 2009)

No he trabajado con el ADE7753 pero creo que es muy parecido al ADE7758. En el datasheet creo que se describe un procedimiento para calibrarlo pero necesitas otro instrumento que pueda contar los impulsos por KWh para el caso de la energia activa. Tambien puedes usar una carga patrón y determinar el valor de una constante que debes sumar en un registro en el microcontrolador cada vez que se produzca una interrupción de energia. Esto es contar las interrupciones y por cada interrupción sumar dicha constante. Pero para esto necesitas contar el tiempo en que se produce la interrupcion con la carga patrón. La constante la puedes calcular asi: 

K[W.h]=P(carga patron)[W]*t(tiempo de interrupcion)*(1[h]/3600s). 

Para la tension y correinte usas los registros VRMSOS y IRMSOS si es que es igual que el ADE7758 (aunque este tiene otras funciones más).

Espero que sirva. Salu2.


----------



## swimmercol (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias amigo.

peor estoy tenieno un porblema con el valor VRMS e IRMS  que me entrega unos valores exageradamente grandes.

donde realmente dben ser 125 VRMS  y 0,4 amp.  entonces  si hallo una constante por ejemplo :   const=  VRMS leido/VRMS real(medido con el multimetro)

listo me entrega el valor real, pero si vario solo un poco el Vrms de entrada al circuito el valor VRMS que me entrega el ADE7753 multiplicado por mi constante es muy diferentew y es  obvio porque mi constantes resulta que es mas o menos: 0,00023  entonces es muy sensible a las variaciones porque son inversamente proporcionales  y la diferencia e smuy grande.

que hago? estoy perdido  y nosé que hacer.


a otra pregunta.  la unica forma de calibrar la energia  aciva es con la salida de pulsos CF?


----------



## El_gocho (Mar 4, 2009)

A mi me pasaba lo mismo con el ADE7758 pero éste tiene unos registros (AVRMSGAIN e IRMSGAIN) que permiten atenuar o amplificar la señal hasta un 50% pero no se si el ADE7753 también tenga estos registros.

En cuanto a la calibracion de la energía ademas del metodo que dan en el datasheet sólo se el que coloqué antes. Necesitas una carga conocida y determinar una constante(con la expresión que coloqué antes). Luego lo que debes hacer es contar los pulsos (interrupciones) y sumar dicha constante por cada pulso, ya que la interrupción se produce siempre en el mismo valor del registro. El tiempo que tarda la interrupción sólo lo necesitas para calcular la constante, luego cuando tengas una carga variable no importa.

Suerte!


----------



## swimmercol (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias amigo.  talvez sabes de que manera o que numero debo llevarle para que atenue?. o alguna formula..en fin..

por ahora es el unico problea q tengo  lo de l calibracion de los registros vrms e irms por loq  conté anteriormente que me entregan un valor muy grande.

muchas gracias por su tiempo y asesoria.


----------



## swimmercol (Abr 1, 2009)

hola necesito una ayuda urgente, monté otro ADE7753 exactamente como el q tengo funcionando y resulta q me da consumod e energia sin haberlo, osea sin conectar ninguna carga me registra consumo, talvez saben proque sucede esto?


----------



## El_gocho (Abr 26, 2009)

No se si ya resolviste el problema, pero si el comsumo que tiene es pequeño podría ser que los registros donde se almacena la tensión, corriente y energía tienen un offset. El ADE7753 creo que tiene registros para calibrar ese offset.

Suerte!


----------



## swimmercol (Abr 27, 2009)

hola amigo depronto   sabes  cual es a rutina que debo seguir  pra calibrar el medidor antes d ponerloa  funcionar siempre que se encienda?, pues que le debo llevar al registro MODE, WGAIN, CFDEN,CFNUM, etc etc?..

porfaor ayudaneme  no he podido con esa calibracion yo estoy en una linea  de 60HZ y 120Vrms


----------



## El_gocho (Abr 27, 2009)

Para calibrar se puede hacer de 2 formas. Una con un medidor de energía de salida de pulsos o con una fuente estable. Con el medidor de energía hay que hacer coincidir la frecuencia del medidor con la frecuencia de salida de pulsos del ADE7753. En datasheet se muestran unos ejemplos y procedimientos para calibrar por ambos métodos.

Claro también depende de cuanta precisión quieras conseguir. Porque también podrías usar un multimetro y escribir en los registros de offset hasta obtener un valor aceptable en las mediciones de tension y corriente. También necesitas colocar una carga de valor conocido.

Revisa las paginas 38 a 47 del datasheet. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## swimmercol (Abr 27, 2009)

muchas gracias,  yo no estoy usando la mediciond e la energia con la salida de pulsos, si no  pidiendo por SPI  el valor del registro de energia y todos los demas registros tambien por SPI.

simplemente lo que quiero es lograr un medidor que me registre una medicionde energia activa real al consumo.

para esto tengo q usar la salida de pulsos pa calibrarlo? CF. yo loq  estaba haciendo es  dividiendo loq  em daba el registro de energia activa por uan constante de tal manera que el consumo me de loq  necesito.  eso ssta bien hecho así?



amigo si quieres agregame al msnun: october_rojo    hotmail,   para conversar mejor  prfavor  agregame q estoy desesperado q eso no fciona.  uchas gracias


muchas gracias espeor pronta respuesta


----------



## Victor Julio Gonzalez (Jun 30, 2009)

Estoy trabajando con un ADE7753ARSZ, Ajuste los valores de MODE Ox83H CNUM en cero y CDEN en 0x57DH para poder hacer la comparacion con un medidor por el pulso PF,el led empezo a oscilar cada 2:43 minutos pero lo que ocurre es que sin carga el tiempo es constante. Si verifico el valor del registro AENERGY se observa un contador decreciente de 3 bytes. Que debo hacer para que solo genere pulsos por CF, cuando solo exista carga?


----------



## swimmercol (Jun 30, 2009)

victor julio y no uso la salida CF  todo lo manejo con un PIC y los registros de AENERGY  del ADE7753  por comunicacion SPI, me di cuenta de que  solo registra consumo cuando ahi carga y el valor esta en complemento A2 serà por esto q ves q decrece , si le haces complmeneto A2 al registro de energia activa veras q incrementa.

saludes


----------



## Victor Julio Gonzalez (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias por eu aporte, pero el inconveniente que tengo es que CF siempre está oscilando, aunque no tenga carga. Podría decirme que registros especificos cargo y que valores. De nuevo muchas gracias:


----------



## El_gocho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Tal vez esto te puede servir. En el registro MODE REGISTER (0x09) hay un bit que habilita o deshabilita la salida de pulsos CF. Se llama DISCF. Si escribes un uno lo deshabilitas. Yo he trabajado con ADE7758 que es muy parecido al ADE7753 pero trifásico. Éste deshabilita la salida de pulsos si el valor del registro es menor al 0.005% de la escala completa, ósea, que no hay carga.

El ADE7753 no si si lo hace de esta misma forma. El ADE7758 lo hace en el registro COMPMODE. Claro los registros para estos chips no son iguales, pero le eché vistazo rápido al datasheet del ADE7753 y creo que no lo hace automatico (configurando algun registro). Si no, lo podrías hacer en tu programa. Si el registro está por debajo de cierto valor reconfiguras el registro y deshabilitas la salida.

Espero que te sirva. Salu2!


----------



## karnate (Oct 20, 2009)

¿Hay manera de establecer comunicacion con el ade7753, sin conectar las entradas de tension y corriente?

algun codigo que permita verificar que el ade7753 está funcionando, he tratado de establecer comunicacion con spi_write() (mplab + ccs) y nada. envia los datos sincronizados pero no recibo respuesta. Alguna sugerencia.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## El_gocho (Oct 21, 2009)

Si estas usando el módulo SPI de un PIC es probable que el problema sea la recepción de datos del spi y no el ADE7753. Para hacer funcionar el envío de datos por el módulo SPI no es problema, pero en recepción no es igual. Yo tuve problemas con eso. Hace falta hacer algo mas que solo leer el buffer de recepción del spi para leer algo, se que es algo que tiene que ver con la generación del CLK, pero lamentablemente no se que es. Yp opté por programar mi propio spi.

Saludos.


----------



## karnate (Oct 21, 2009)

Te refieres a crear los pulsos de reloj e ir moviendo los bit?

buena sugerencia, lo probaré.

Otra consulta, use el mismo diagrama que existe en el datasheet, ¿Usaste el mismo?

Se supone, que si no conecto los acondicionadores de señal (transformador corriente y tension), igualmente tengo acceso a los registros (leer y recepcionar).

Saludos y gracias por al respuesta. Me dio esperenza para terminar mi proyecto de carrera.


----------



## El_gocho (Oct 22, 2009)

Si, hice unas rutinas para generar el CLK y sacar los datos bit a bit, asi como, recibirlos por el puerto.

Aunque no tengas conetada nada en los canales de tension y corriente puedes tener acceso a los registros internos del chip, tanto lectura como escritura. En caso que leas los registros de corriente, tensión y energía lo que vas a ver es ruido.

Saludos!


----------



## karnate (Oct 22, 2009)

Si ya solucione el problema, el microcontrolador envia el dato (lectura) y recibo la información del ade7753. Ahora viene el tema de la calibración. 

Otro punto, ¿como se interpreta la información?


----------



## MICHAEL_Z (Ene 5, 2010)

hola discupen la pregunta el ade7753 o ade7756 o xx cuanto de corriente puede medir si es de 220ac lo que quiero saber la corriente o watts porfavor gracias por su respuesta ante mano


----------



## MICHAEL_Z (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola a todos mi preguntas son las siguientes los circuitos q e visto hay de dos tipos con transformador o bobina y la otra sin los dos cual es la diferencia lo poco q e leído con trasformador o bobina aumenta la medición de la corriente estoy en lo correcto o no y otra puedo medir una corriente de 100A  o hasta cuanto puedo medir con el integrado ade7756 y como puedo medir 100A. Les pregunto todo esto porque no le entiendo mucho a este integrado cualquier ayudara me seria de grana ayuda gracias ante mano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola MICHAEL_Z
En el amigo Google busca la nota de aplicacion AN-564, en ella dan mucha info de el como utilizar el ADE7756.

Segun Vi, se puede medir corriente de 100Amp. pero es necesario un transformador el cual lo describen en esa nota de aplicacion.

al entrar a Google vas a encontrar muchos enlaces, casi todos dice mas o menos lo mismo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ingdenis1 (Jul 13, 2010)

hola a todos lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un medidor de energia con el ADE7753, pero yo uso un microcontrolador 18f2525 y lo programo en c con ccs quisiera saber si algien me puede ayudar en la programacion y en la explicacion de la conexion del ADE7753.
*tengo dos dudas.
1-como conecto el ade7753 ala carga a medir.
2-que circuiteria necesita el ade7753 para funcionar.
3-como leo los datos que envia el ade7753 al pic.

Gracias espero me puedan ayudar.

bueno ya vi en el datasheet el esquematico
 pero me queda ver la programacion en ccs, veo que hay muchos registros, como los puedo utilizar con ccs?


----------



## bondadoso (Oct 26, 2010)

alguien podria desempolvar este tema y dar algun ejemplo de como leer el ade7753,gracias


----------



## karnate (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandame un correo y te envío unos ejemplos que he hecho 







. Saludos.


----------



## josbull7 (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola Karnate si eres tan amable me puedes enviar a mi tambien algo de información.
Gracias.


----------



## karnate (Feb 2, 2011)

Mi experiencia es que el ADE7753 se comporta estable y con errores de medición aceptables (precisión y exactitud al ser contrastado con otro medidor) con cargas lineales, las no lineales, aquellas con características de corriente distintas a una señal sinusoidal, en la medición de las potencias reactivas y aparentes tiene un error bastante grosero.

No se sí alguien tuvo ese problema y lo solucionó. Se agradecería alguna opinión.


----------



## jlco368 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gracias al usuario "karnate" no sabe la información tan grande que has colocado sobre circuito integrado ADE7753 porque estoy tratando de medir la potencia que corresponde al modo de control del triac por variación del ángulo de disparo para una carga resistiva.  Como se sabe el triac produce una corriente distinta a la señal sinusoidal pura.  Estoy tratando de conseguir un circuito integrado  que me permita obtener el valor eficaz (rms) del voltaje o de la corriente, para calcular luego la potencia del TRIAC a una carga resistiva pura.  Por internet encontre un sensor de corriente ACS714 que es muy bueno para medir corriente a través del efecto hall, pero, no estoy claro… si puede funcionar para señal sinusoidal no pura, me puede orientar con alguna información al respecto…


----------



## Blackark (Jun 8, 2011)

Al que no recibia nada en la salida del SPI, que tenga en cuenta que en la placa de evaluación del ADE7753, las salidas van por optoacopladores que necesitan estar alimentados a 5V por el conector SK5


----------



## kuropatula (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola, 
Tal vez puedan ayudarme. Tengo el ADE7757 y ADE7763, no pude hacer funcionar ninguno de los dos. Mi problema es qeu por CF no sale nada, está siempre a 0. En el ADE7757 tengo la salida REVP a 1, lo que significa que tengo un defasaje de 90 grandos entre V e I, lo cual no es así ya que lo compruebo con el osciloscipio.
Lo que hice fue utilizar un transformador común en donde le coloqué un carga y u shunt de tal forma de obtener 25mV en el canal de la corriente y 150mV en el de voltaje. Ambos están en fase, pero nada ocurre.
Alguien tiene alguna idea de qué puede pasar?
Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Simon21 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola a todos, veo que estan en la misma que yo. Me he decidido utilizar el ADE7758 por lo que
he comprado 2 unidades. Mi objetivo por el momento es leer desde un microcontrolador los valores
que el componente esta midiendo, tales como corriente, tension, potencia activa, reactiva, aparente y
coseno de fi.
No conosco el tema de la comunicacion de la interfase SPI y PULSE, que son las que trae este componente.
Agradeceria si alguien tiene informacion de como acceder a los parámetros que mide el componente desde
un pic.
Saludos a todos !!

Datasheet
http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/ADE7758.pdf


----------



## diegonazario (Nov 1, 2011)

Que tal estuve leyendo en el foro y me gustaría saber como estableciste la comunicación del ADE7758 con el PIC, o sea en mi caso el PIC manda correctamente al ADE pero no recibo lo que tendria que recibir, trato de sacar los valores por defecto vienen en el ADE, pero nada agradeceria algun ejemplo de codigo algo!
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## xyboni (Nov 7, 2011)

@karnate disculpa me ayudarias con un ejemplo sencillo de leer el ade


----------



## lfsalas (Dic 11, 2012)

Karnate me podrias enviar a mi tambien la informacion del ADE7753 agradezco tu ayuda



karnate me podrias enviar a mi tambien la informacion que tienes del ADE7753... Agradezco tu respuesta


----------

